

Star Trek Economics - How Replicators Would Impact Market Economies - replicatorblog
http://volokh.com/posts/1241844798.shtml

======
thwarted
From referring to it as the _New_ Generation, to nearly glossing over that
Picard and his brother talked about having a replicator installed in their
house at the vinyard, I'm not so sure the author of this piece watched much
Star Trek. Like much of science fiction, there are subtle clues scattered
throughout the story telling that give more background than any of the
individual stories intend do themselves. When trying to pigeon hole the
economic and political arrangement of a quadrant of the galaxy, is it best to
go with the officially released propaganda from the powers that be, the story
arcs, or the cannon as defined by every individual thing that happens and is
said?

